# Sick Building Syndrome???



## dimmitta (Jan 17, 2011)

Does anyone know what ICD-9 would be used for Sick building syndrome? Doctor states that he exhibits this syndrome, with recurrent upper respiratory infections and sinus problems. I am looking at either 477.8 or 508.8 but not sure which would be more accurate in this situation.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 17, 2011)

It depends is he saying this because there are allergens in the building?  or other agent in the builing materials causing respiratory problems?  Or is this due to being around other people that come to work ill and pass on what they have?


----------



## dimmitta (Jan 18, 2011)

The docotor is saying this because of a known history of black mold in the person's work building. Doctor is saying the patient is overly sensitive to mold although notes that the patient has had allergy testing and does not show allergy to mold.


----------

